# Goose hunting in the rain



## Pato (Oct 7, 2003)

How do you guys do in the rain on geese in the early season and regular season? Is it usually worth it to be out in rain, or should we bag it until the rain quits? Any tips on hunting in rainy conditions would be greatly appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## stevepike (Sep 14, 2002)

Have had some of our best hunts in the rain.


----------



## Madison (Mar 1, 2002)

If its a downpour, my experiences show that the geese dont normally like to fly in those conditions. However, soon as there is a break in the rain those geese will start to fly off the roost and head for the feed feilds..

If its a only light rain or drizzle then for sure get out there, geese will fly..I've had some awesome hunts in a light rains..


----------



## always_outdoors (Dec 17, 2002)

I have had good hunts as well, but bear in mind that if you are pulling a trailer in and out of the field that is just dead weight you are pulling and in certain soil types, you don't need to be dug in to not get out of the field. Even the slipperiest (sp?) conditions will stall a good 4x4 trying to get a trailer out. And if you do get out of the field, you typically rip it up and that could pose future problems with landowner relations.

I personally like the wetter days. I prefer snow over rain.


----------



## goosegrinder (Mar 4, 2005)

heavy rain....stay home. light rain/drizzle.........hunt. Might be worth getting your decoys/blinds out in the field before the rain hits if possible. Then,all you have to do is walk out and hunt if it rains during the nite. Also,you'll only have to carry your equipment one way instead of in/out. Just a thought.

Alex


----------



## h2ofwlr (Feb 6, 2004)

Ditto what Madison said :wink:


----------



## Pato (Oct 7, 2003)

Thanks alot guys! I appreciate the helpful info. With the good rain and foul weather clothes out there, one can keep fairly comfortable in the elements. Good to know the percentages though when going out. A day in the field or slew is better than a day working, right?
Thanks again!


----------



## adam (Mar 17, 2005)

Last weekend around Morris MN it rained most of the weekend, the hunting was ok and like Madison said the geese would come when the rain stopped


----------



## ztrain (Jul 26, 2006)

For rain hunting limit the amount of decoys you put out. The decoys shine creating a glare causing a flash when the geese work the spreads, even on cloudy rainy days. Less decoys cuts this down and geese will shy off if they are countinously getting the water glare by the backs of the decoys on big spreads. Think of it as the same affect from the glare of the sun on a pond to a puddle. On the puddle you see the water but the area of the glare from the sun is way less. A few steps to the side and you don't have it shining in your eyes.


----------



## SASKATOONGOOSEHUNTER (Aug 25, 2005)

> The decoys shine creating a glare causing a flash when the geese work the spreads, even on cloudy rainy days.


Right, Ztrain. How does eveyone deal with the "the shine"? Up here in Canada we have lot's of problems with frost settling on the decoys, then when the sun comes up and melts it, we get "the shine". We've tried spinkling the dekes with dust to dry them but that doesn't work too well. The best thing we've found is to limit the number of decoys (like you say) and to have at least one old beach towel along for each hunter. When the rain stops or the frost melts the "drying" scramble is on.


----------

